# IS rear disc mount dimensions?



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

Where can I find the actual dimensions for IS rear disc mounts? I'm having custom sliders made for me and all I can find (googled my butt off) is that the mounting holes are 51mm apart, which I already knew. Anyone? thanks in advance guys!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

check the pdfs at the bottom of Hayes' download page
http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/support_downloads.shtml

there are the specs for both front and rear IS mounts


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you very much. I have been looking for documentation of these standards for a long time.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

no problem guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

They moved stuff...: Support | Hayes Disc Brake

anyone find any other dimensioned dwgs of the 51mm mount?


----------

